# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  "Что значит ФОРУМ  для меня?"

## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогие друзья! В Новом году - новые мысли! Хочу поделиться с вами своей идеей. 
Мы очень любим наш форум! Для многих он стал чуть ли не вторым домом. Некоторые из нас приходят сюда почти ежедневно. И не столько ради какого-то материала (несомненно, помогающего в нашей работе), а сколько ради общения с единомышленниками, коллегами и друзьями. Такие пользователи с уверенностью и гордостью могут сказать: 
Ин-ку - наш ФОРУМ!
Ин-ку - наша ЖИЗНЬ!
Ин-ку - наш ДОМ!..
В разных темах и разделах форума я вижу, как люди от души благодарят Администрацию форума; искренне восхищаются щедростью пользователей, которые безвозмездно выкладывают ценный материал; радуются, что нашли на нашем форуме друзей! И так далее. У каждого своя причина находиться здесь. А почему бы нам не посвятить нашему любимому форуму стихи, песни или даже оды?! И провести конкурс, где можно было бы проголосовать за лучшее произведение! У нас столько талантливых форумчан! Надеюсь, администрация поддержит эту идею? 
Очень бы хотелось прочитать мысли и чувства людей, живущих на форуме. А что они думают о нём? Может, кто-то расскажет, как попал сюда. Кто-то поделится, какие разделы и темы форума его больше всего интересуют. А может, кто-то признается, что пришёл на форум "геологом", а оказался в числе самых активных пользователей, и нашёл множество друзей! Ну и, конечно же, это всё в рифме! Итак, начнём?..*

----------


## МУЗОК

Я объяснилась в любви Форуму 2 года назад, здесь: 

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2560870

----------


## Валерьевна

В любви признаюсь не словами, а делами,
Всё лучшее, друзья, делю я с вами.

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Маленький срок! Давайте поквартально весь год ))))  у кого когда будет время, а главное- когда МУЗА посетит.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Маленький срок! Давайте поквартально весь год )))) у кого когда будет время, а главное- когда МУЗА посетит.


Спасибо! Я тоже так думаю! У всех свои дела-заботы. Уверена, что талантливых людей, любящих наш форум, очень много. Им просто нужно найти свободное время, ну и конечно, поймать МУЗУ.  Буду разговаривать на сей счёт с Мариной (админом).

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Спасибо! Я тоже так думаю! У всех свои дела-заботы. Уверена, что талантливых людей, любящих наш форум, очень много. Им просто нужно найти свободное время, ну и конечно, поймать МУЗУ. Буду разговаривать на сей счёт с Мариной (админом).


Вот это точно!!!  Эта Муза, такая капризная девушка!!!  Когда ее зовешь, не идет, а в самое неподходящее время является - "Здрасссьте вам!" :Grin: 



> Я объяснилась в любви Форуму 2 года назад, здесь:


Музочка, ты не права!!!  Ты хочешь сказать - Объяснилася и будя!??  Неее, Музочка, давай-ка продолжим! :Grin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Буду разговаривать на сей счёт с Мариной (админом).


Светочка, идея замечательная! Я сама хочу объясниться в любви ВАМ, форумчанам!!! И обязательно это сделаю, как только разгребусь с делами. 




> Маленький срок! Давайте поквартально весь год )


Без проблем! Ведь хорошие слова приятно говорить постоянно, а получать - еЩЕ БОЛЕЕ ПРИЯТНО!  :Tender:

----------


## tatiana-osinka

:Taunt:  А какой будет приз?  :Grin:

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> А какой будет приз?


А вот это - сюрпрАйз!!!! :Grin:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А какой будет приз?


*Каждому участнику по чупа чупсу от Незабудки - спонсора нашего проекта.* [IMG]http://s3.******info/c0f2ce6014e93de32e2c8f2cf6b31f36.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Не, я если что- возьму незабудками )))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Не, я если что- возьму незабудками )))


*О, это пожалуйста! У меня их целая коллекция!  Это только малая часть её: * 
[IMG]http://*********su/1415247.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********su/1403982m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********su/1393742m.gif[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********su/1415233m.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********su/1400911.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

*О ФОРУМЕ С ЛЮБОВЬЮ!!!!!

Есть много мест, домов различных,  в Сибири, в Сочи и в Баку...
А для меня-давно родимым, стал Дом с названием  ИН-КУ...

Пришла сюда совсем "девченкой", без опыта без мастерства...
И вот спустя ученья годы- я просто МАСТЕР ТОРЖЕСТВА 

Когда иду я на странички твоего дома - МОД ИН-КУ..
В своей душе твою частичку для всех вокруг я берегу.

Я научилась делать праздник, нести добро и радость всем....
Пускай за окнами ненастье-уходят вдаль  проблемы все...


Я здесь нашла вовек бесценных мастеров праздника-друзей
И их бесценный супер опыт, помог не только одной мне!

Хочу сказать Ин-КУ спасибо... За то что скрасил жизнь мою...
Ведь свою чудную работу , благодаря тебе-ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

> А какой будет приз?


Обязательно что-то придумаю! И конечно- ДИПЛОМ!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Обязательно что-то придумаю! И конечно- ДИПЛОМ!


Замечательно! Надеюсь, это только "подстегнёт" наших дорогих форумчан на творчество!  :Yes4: 

Мне понравился вариант, который предложила *tatiana-osinka*, чтобы конкурс шёл поквартально. Действительно, хотелось бы, чтобы конкурс существовал довольно продолжительное время, потому что на форуме постоянно происходит новый приток пользователей, а у "старых" - МУЗА в дифиците!  :Grin: 

Итак, уточняю новые условия:

*Так как начало конкурса было объявлено 3 января и уже появились первые участники, то предлагаю, чтобы первый конкурс закончился 30 марта в 23.59 по московскому времени. Пару-тройку дней будет уходить на подведение итогов. И далее, опять по новой: 3 апреля - 30 июня. Таким образом, каждый новый конкурс будет начинаться 3-го числа и заканчиваться 30-м числом третьего месяца:

3 января - 30 марта, 3 апреля - 30 июня, 3 июля - 30 сентября, 3 октября - 30 декабря.

 В результате, получится четыре конкурса в год и, соответственно, четыре победителя. 

Голосовать можно, нажав на кулачок "спасибо". Все "спасибки", которые появятся после окончания конкурса, учитываться не будут. 

Всем удачи! *

----------


## МУЗОК

> на форуме постоянно происходит новый приток пользователей, а у "старых" - МУЗА в дифиците!


Незабудкин! Светочка! Ты меня повергла в культурный шок! Ну как это Муза может быть у нас, старичков, в "диффците"?  :Blush2:  Она у нас, бедная, загнанная - это да. Работает вместе с небесным коньком Пегасом на пару, без устали. Она может забиться на пару деньков куда-нить подальше, но не дальше нашего постоянно работающего мозга  :Nono:  И появляется с готовым "абалденным" результатом именно тогда, когда кажется, что: "Всё! Не успею!". И! Опа-на!  Как по мановению волшебной палочки, мы опять на вершине Олимпа. Вместе с ними, нашими трудягами, Музой и Пегасом!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

*Что значит ФОРУМ для меня?
Это большая, дружная семья. 
И, как в любой семье, бывают тут раздоры, 
Бывают иногда обиды, ссоры…

Но если вдруг придет ко мне беда-
Поддержку Вашу сразу ощущаю, 
Совет мне дружеский дадут всегда, 
Меня на ФОРУМЕ поймут - я знаю!

А годы мчатся, день за днем мелькают,
И стаж мой здесь не год уже, не два…
Зачем же, мама, ты меня так рано родила,
Как я б хотела  тут лет с двадцати бы тусоваться !

На форуме бываю каждый день,
И аватарки иногда становятся живыми,
Когда встречаешься в реале…  А какими
Становимся потом друзьями! Это неспроста!

Все это потому, что мы живем единым
Стремлением  стать лучше, интересней
Работать, жить и праздники вести…
Кто против?  Нам тогда не пути ))))*

----------


## Наталья Костенко

> Очень бы хотелось прочитать мысли и чувства людей, живущих на форуме. А что они думают о нём?


В последнее время редко появляюсь на форуме, но это ровным счетом ничего не значит.
Без форума жизни теперь не представляю. 

*Любимому форуму посвящается…*

Сквозь череду летящих дней,
Так быстротечных почему-то,
Есть дни, которых нет важней, -
Они судьбу меняют круто.

Приход на форум – день такой,
Когда вокруг все изменилось:
Неведом нам теперь покой,
Но знаем мы, где черпать силы.

Ведь форум – это просто клад,
И, обретя его, мы знаем –
Что нет теперь пути назад,
Лишь вверх к Олимпу мы взлетаем…

Полет признанья, мастерства,
Полет идей и ярких мыслей,
Полет к успеху торжества,
И осознанье этой жизни!!!

Все это, форум, без тебя
Не удалось бы – это точно.
И значит ты – моя судьба.
На этом все. Пожалуй, точка.

----------


## Alenajazz

*Что значит форум для меня? 
Он больше, чем просто общение! 
Мы - творческая семья, 
Где разные увлечения. 

Танцуем, рисуем, поём 
Несём праздник всем и каждому! 
Грустим иногда о своём... 
Встречаем события важные! 

Я здесь только третий год 
Но будто бы целую жизнь! 
Наш форум - любви оплот 
Стремительный рост души!* 

*Alenajazz, 16 марта 2012 года*

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Замечательный конкурс! Попробую тоже оставить свой след, писать не умею, но попробую.

Что значит форум для меня? Пытаюсь объяснить и я.
Однажды, где-то к вечерку попала я на сайт Ин-Ку.
Взяла идею, а потом наткнулась следующим днем.
Как много здесь людей "сидит"! Живет ведь в каждом индивид!
Талантливый, живой Ведущий! Конечно хочется быть лучше!
Подумала: "А вдруг меня, поддержит новая семья?"
Влилась и не могу ни дня прожить без форума и я.
Страна "флудильщиков" зовет, общения-живой полет.
И помощь срочную ведущим окажут здесь потоком мощным.
Разделы "Свадьба" "Юбилей" проверенным откроет дверь.
Здесь мастера, авторитеты дадут нам дельные советы:
Научат правилам, помогут и поругать здесь тоже могут!
А если хочешь стать Ведущим, поймешь. Глядишь и стал ты лучше!
И благодарность бесконечна! Желаю форуму жить вечно!

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ну вот и ожила темка!!!!! Ура!
Просто ее во множестве других непросто найти....

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> ее во множестве других непросто найти....


Согласен!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> В разных темах и разделах форума я вижу, как люди от души благодарят Администрацию форума; искренне восхищаются щедростью пользователей, которые безвозмездно выкладывают ценный материал; радуются, что нашли на нашем форуме друзей! И так далее. У каждого своя причина находиться здесь. *А почему бы нам не посвятить нашему любимому форуму стихи, песни или даже оды?*! И провести конкурс, где можно было бы проголосовать за лучшее произведение! *У нас столько талантливых форумчан*!


К сожалению,не обладаю,не одним из перечисленных талантов :Meeting: ОДНАКО!!!Форум то же люблю :Blush2: 
СПАСИБО Марине за уникальную возможность общаться и обмениваться опытом!!! :Tender: 



> Светочка, идея замечательная! Я сама хочу объясниться в любви ВАМ, форумчанам!!! И обязательно это сделаю, как только разгребусь с делами.


Администрации Форума и всем активисткам и активистам :Ok:

----------


## manja

> Хочу сказать Ин-КУ спасибо... За то что скрасил жизнь мою...


классные слова
умничка :flower:

----------


## fiesta

*ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ*  супер стих. Молодец!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_ах, какая тема замечательная!!! Светланка, брависсимо за идею конкурса!!!_ :040: 
_пока моя "музочка" в анабиозе пребывает,_  :078: 
_ надеюсь к следующему этапу конкурса "воскреснет" и порадует не только меня..._ :025: 

_а пока ..... 


дом ин-ку - ты самый теплый и уютный,

самый творческий и добрый дом...

в нем живут творцы и музыканты,

тамадеи, и других талантов 

здесь не счесть!!!

спасибо нам, что все мы Есть!!!


Марише Мазайкиной и всей административной команде форума :

за кров спасибо, 

за приют, 

за то, что верят нам 

и ждут..._
 :069:

----------


## LiliyaOdiss

> *О ФОРУМЕ С ЛЮБОВЬЮ!!!!!
> Хочу сказать Ин-КУ спасибо... За то что скрасил жизнь мою...
> Ведь свою чудную работу , благодаря тебе-ЛЮБЛЮ!!!!*


Здорово сказано  :Ok:   Браво  - ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ !!!  :flower:

----------


## Раисса

> Все это, форум, без тебя
> Не удалось бы – это точно.
> И значит ты – моя судьба.


*Наташ,* - ярко, ёмко, талантливо! ЗдОрово, молодец!!!
А я даже и не знала об этом конкурсе.... Марина (Mazaykina),Светик (Незабудочка), УМНИЦЫ-РАЗУМНИЦЫ!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Первый наш конкурс завершился со следующими результатами:*
*МУЗОК* – *15* голосов
*Валерьевна* – *11* голосов
*ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ* – *53* голоса
*tatiana-osinka* – *43* голоса
*natali30081970* – *33* голоса
*Alenajazz* – *50* голосов
*Барановская Наталья* – *23* голоса

*Уважаемые участники конкурса! Всем огромное СПАСИБО!!! Прекрасные стихи, написанные от души, которые вы посвятили нашему любимому форуму, навсегда останутся на страницах истории ИНКУ!*  :Tender: 
Не держите зла и обиды на организаторов конкурса, что мы не до конца продумали систему, и поэтому голосование по "спасибкам" многим из вас показалось нечестным. Но расчёт был на сознательность форумчан, что они будут голосовать не по принципу "наши-ваши", а за действительно лучшее стихотворение! Надеюсь, так и произошло. 
Очень хочется верить, что вы признавались в любви форуму не с целью занять первое место в конкурсе (хотя это, несомненно, весомый стимул), а искренне хотели поделиться со всеми нами, что же значит ФОРУМ лично для ВАС!!! Нам очень приятно было читать ваши признания. И никакое даже самое экспертное жюри не смогло бы оценить всю полноту чувств и благодарности, которые вы испытывали в тот момент, когда писали. Поэтому, всё решили голоса форумчан.

Итаааак... В напряжённой борьбе *победила ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ*!!! 

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!* 

_ А всем участникам - обещанные незабудки. Мы вас никогда не забудем!_ 

*
Напоминаю, что следующий конкурс "Что значит ФОРУМ для меня?" состоится в период с 3-го апреля по 30-е июня! Форумчане, которые уже участвовали в первом конкурсе, также могут принять участие. Количество стихотворений - не ограничено!*

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Спасибо незабудка за возможность высказать свои чувства к форуму. Это очень здорово! Вы молодцы!
От всей души поздравляю Олесеньку Энграф с победой! Замечательное стихотворение, и с чувством. 
И другие стихотворения  замечательные. ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!

----------


## tanu_sha

Здравствуйте, здравствуйте!!!



> А почему бы нам не посвятить нашему любимому форуму стихи, песни или даже оды?!


Сама я оды увы не пишу. Но форум люблю, и в конкурсе поучаствовать хочу. Что же делать? Я вам расскажу одну интересную историю, придуманную для встречи в Казахстане "Петропавловский той". Она о геологах форума. Да-Да. Но не о простых геологах, кто  


> пришёл на форум "геологом", а оказался в числе самых активных пользователей, и нашёл множество друзей!


а о знаменитых. Прошу прощения у организаторов конкурса, если работа не в "тему". И если не соответствует, то пусть и не участвует в конкурсе :Grin: , пусть это будет простое сообщение, где я, так своеобразно признаюсь в любви  :Oj: 

Жили были знаменитые люди. И однажды попали они на сказочный форум. И так полюбилось им эта страничка в интернете, что все они стали посвящать форуму ин-ку свои песни. А чтобы никто не догадался, о каком сказочном месте поется,  слово "форум" они заменили на слово "город", а название Ин-ку, на название города:). Но к сожалению, знаменитые люди очень заняты, поэтому иногда они посещают форум, но писать нам не успевают. Вот такие звезды-геологи  :Vah: 

[IMG]http://*********net/2658278m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2661350m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2648038m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2645990m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2627558m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/2677753m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2656249m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*tanu_sha*, как же так??!!! У Вас такая замечательная и достойная работа! :Ok:  Только нужно было чуть-чуть потерпеть и выставить её, когда начнётся второй конкурс, а не в период тайм-аута!!! Сейчас - небольшой перерыв, время для поздравлений предыдущих участников, высказывания своего мнения, а также - придумывания новых произведений! А с 3-го апреля можно начинать выкладывать свои работы!  :Aga:  
Даже не знаю, что и делать... :Meeting:  Предлагаю Вам всё-таки повторить своё сообщение с началом второго этапа, либо попросить модераторов или админа удалить пост, а потом выставить его заново. Думайте.
Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## tanu_sha

Светик-незабудка, я сама вела конкурс, здесь на форуме и знаю, что всех нюансов учесть невозможно. Поэтому сразу написала, что 




> Прошу прощения у организаторов конкурса, если работа не в "тему". И если не соответствует, то пусть и не участвует в конкурсе, пусть это будет простое сообщение, где я, так своеобразно признаюсь в любви


Удалять не надо, я так долго файлы вставляла, что во второй раз просто не осилю этот подвиг. А продублировать с цитированием смогу :Ok:  раз работа подходит к теме конкурса  :Blush2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> продублировать с цитированием смогураз работа подходит к теме конкурса


Да-да! Танечка, пожалуйста, продублируйте через несколько деньков! Очень подходит!  :Ok:  Ведь главное условие, чтобы работа была в стихотворной форме (неважно, стихи это или песни), и Ваша личная, а не откуда-то стыбренная с инета! А у Вас она получилась даже очень оригинальная - как будто от имени "звёзд-геологов"! :Taunt:  
Так что, ждём-с! Дерзайте!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Только нужно было чуть-чуть потерпеть и выставить её, когда начнётся второй конкурс, а не в период тайм-аута!!!


Светочка, а давай чуток сдвинем. пусть Танюшина работа будет первой в новом этапе?
Кто нам доктор?  :Taunt:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Светочка, а давай чуток сдвинем. пусть Танюшина работа будет первой в новом этапе?


Мариш, ну как я могу тебе перечить?..  :Blush2:  Своя рука - владыка! Пускай, конечно! Жалко, что ли... :Meeting:  Только уточни, пожалуйста, особо одарённым, что ты имеешь ввиду: сдвинуть сроки конкурса (31 марта вместо 3-го апреля) и уже объявить его начало? Или сдвинуть Танюшин пост и поставить его первым, когда начнётся новый этап? :Blink:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Итаааак... В напряжённой борьбе победила ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ!!!


Ой как неожиданно. Несколько дней не могла зайти на форум, а тут такое событие!!!! Спасибо всем за поддержку моего  скоромного творения!!!...

----------


## Mazaykina

> сдвинуть сроки конкурса (31 марта вместо 3-го апреля)


Точно! Закончился один этап, и сразу второй. Т.е. Танюшино творение уже участвует.



> Спасибо всем за поддержку моего скоромного творения!!!.


Это тебе СПАСИБО!!! Как и всем, принявшим участие в первом этапе конкурса. А первым трем победителям высылаются Дипломы.
*ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ – 53 голоса
Alenajazz – 50 голосов
tatiana-osinka – 43 голоса*

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Конечно пусть уже будет начало, без перерыва. Зато все больше форумчан здесь появляются!!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Закончился один этап, и сразу второй. Т.е. Танюшино творение уже участвует.





> Конечно пусть уже будет начало, без перерыва. Зато все больше форумчан здесь появляются!!!!!


Ой, и правда! Чего тянуть кота за... бантик! :Grin:  Тогда, в путь! 

*Второй этап конкурса "Что значит ФОРУМ для меня?" начинается досрочно!* 




> А первым трем победителям высылаются Дипломы.
> ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ – 53 голоса
> Alenajazz – 50 голосов
> tatiana-osinka – 43 голоса


Как здОрово! :Yahoo:  Мариночка, СПАСИБО!!! :flower:   Мудрое решение! Ведь такие классные стихи у девочек!!! :Tender:  
*Алёнсон, Танюшка, поздравляю вас!!!*[IMG]http://s16.******info/ff9fd5cea5c1e34827f8acf9ea1b4764.gif[/IMG]
 (Олесю уже поздравляла.)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Ух ты!!!! а я еще и с наградой! спасибо, муза меня посетила внезапно, о наградах и не думала. Лучшая награда- это то, что я здесь. И подтверждение- клиентская база огромная, много повторников, но программа всегда для них разная. Раньше бы я не потянула...

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Поздравляю девочек с заслуженной победой!!!* :Ok: 



> Светочка, а давай чуток сдвинем. пусть Танюшина работа будет первой в новом этапе


*Танюша!!!  Я в восторге!!!  Очень креативно, с выдумкой!*

----------


## tanu_sha

Прошу прощение, за свою невнимательность. Но теперь, я так понимаю, второй этап уже начался досрочно и в искупление своей оплошности на ваш суд предоставлю следующую песнь, и конечно же тоже с историей :Blush2: . 
На форуме очень много профессионалов: музыканты, ведущие, воспитатели, оформители... всех перечислять не буду :Grin: . Но есть еще такие, как я: творческие люди, попавшие сюда случайно, но профессионально не занимающиеся музыкой, праздниками. И это, хочу вас уверить, никак не помешало влиться мне в творческую среду профессионалов, не помешало встретиться с ними в реале, и не мешает быть своей. Об этом я и хотела спеть на первой встрече в Казахстане в 2010 году. К сожалению спеть на встрече не успела, очень уж был насыщенный график. В общем не буду больше мучить подробностями.... Песнь на мотив "Белеет мой парус такой одинокий" 

Не тамада я, и не ведущая
На форум занесло по воле случая
И очень может быть, что скоро я пойму 
Что выбрала профессию не ту

Но я не плачу и не рыдаю, 
На все вопросы я открыто отвечаю
Что наша жизнь - игра, и кто ж тому виной, 
Что у меня характер заводной. 

*Пусть бесятся страсти - мордасти
На форуме нашем всегда
Ведь это лишь значит - здесь жизнь настоящая
И каждая личность-звезда
*
Как  вдохновенье  здесь озаряет
А люди то творят, то вытворяют
Шутливый тест, игра, или изящный тост-
И из-под рук выходит классный пост.
Но к сожаленью, и так бывает
Геологи изюм тут ковыряют
Но их грехов разбор оставим для других
Не будем вспоминать сегодня их

*Пусть бесятся страсти - мордасти
На форуме нашем всегда
Ведь это лишь значит - здесь жизнь настоящая
И каждая личность-звезда*

Не музыкант я и не певица
Но что поделать - обожаю веселиться
И очень может быть, что от идей моих 
Седеют волосы у остальных. 

Пора, пожалуй,  мне закругляться 
От пожеланий я не в силах удержаться, 
Хочу, чтоб Ваш  талант, и Ваш душевный жар 
Вам приносили баснословный  гонорар. 

*Пусть бесятся страсти - мордасти
На форуме нашем всегда
Ведь это лишь значит - здесь жизнь настоящая
И каждая личность-звезда
Ведь это лишь значит - здесь жизнь настоящая
И каждая личность-звезда*

И еще хочу сказать спасибо :Tender: , за теплые слова о моем творении. Очень приятно что вам понравилось :Aga:

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> А первым трем победителям высылаются Дипломы.


Ой, спасибо Мариночка.... Очень приятная памятная награда от нашего форума..... Будем ждать!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Очень приятная памятная награда от нашего форума...


Олеся, Танюша и Аленка, отправила вам такие Дипломы. Ждем участия в следующем этапе.

[IMG]http://*********net/2689461m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Megatoi

когда я прихожу с работы..как бы я не устала..я загружаю любимую закладку...мой форум..форум инку..
Что я приобрела..точнее кого---родных,близких по понятиям людей,тех,кому можно открыться ,тех, с кем можно поделиться,тех.кто в нужную минуту просто кинет песню,.которую ты искал..спасибо Марине за этот дом,за эти комнаты,за дверями которых столько всего интересного,только открывай и открывай..спасибо за уют..
Этот форум самый лучший форум на Земле
 он приносит много пользы всем--тебе и мне
 шутки ,конкурсы и песни мы на нём берём
 Добавляем настроение-людям отдаём
А ещё он дал нам встречи близких и родных
 Понимающих,весёлых.славных,озорных
Оживают аватарки прямо на глазах
И мне хочется сегодня всем Вам рассказать..
Я не знаю где ещё на этом свете
Есть такие же друзья
Мы большая и уже совсем родная
Дружная Инку-семья
Эти люди помогают верить в чудеса
Этим людям помогают даже небеса
Эти люди-просто чудо.это Вам не лесть
Вам спасибо,дорогие,за то,что все Вы здесь..
Я не знаю,где ещё на этом свете
Есть такие же друзья
Мы большая и уже совсем родная
Дружная Инку-семья!



с любовью,Ваша Мегатой

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

*Megatoi*, 
Мегатошенька...не удержалась...чудо голосок. замечательная песня!!!  просто супер!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Megatoi*, неожиданно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И слова, и видео ролик, и песня в своём исполнении, и всё сразу!
В Благодарность напишу *МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!*

----------


## Megatoi

Спасибо,дорогие мои..а это опять я..сорри за частоту своего появления..просто у меня есть отдельная..особенная любовь..именно та,с которой всё и началось..Это сибирская тамадея--это моя семья,большая,многогранная..это мои бриллиантики в прямом смысле этого слова..и эту мою песню о форуме мы пели с ними вместе..

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> сорри за частоту своего появления..


А ещё чаще можно?.. Одно наслаждение смотреть и слушать таких форумских звёздочек!  :Tender:   Спасибо! Брависсимо! :flower:

----------


## elochkalenusik

Эх, Наташка, до слёз растрогала))) Опять всё вспомнилось)))

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> Спасибо,дорогие мои..а это опять я..сорри за частоту своего появления.





> А ещё чаще можно?.. Одно наслаждение смотреть и слушать таких форумских звёздочек! Спасибо! Брависсимо!


... ну вот... ещё  :Yes4: 




... с моим косячком небольшим  :Blush2: ...

----------

Барановская Наталья (08.08.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Наташа, замечательный ролик! МОЛОДЕЦ! Песенка с самую точку, все верно!

----------


## макушка

Привет всем форумчанам,выкладываю свои вирши...не судите строго :Grin: 

Как узнала я за конкурс,вмиг решила,
То же поучавствовать хочу!!!
Пусть не будет тысячи "Спасибок",
Пусть диплома,я не получу...,
Но за-то излить сумею душу,
Расскажу,как я пришла сюда.
Да услышит,кто имеет уши,
Исповедь Макушки,господа:
Помню регистрацию на форум,
Выбрала смешной,дурацкий ник,
Как открыла дверь,как будто дома,
Как от страха,онемел язык...
Как боялась первого общенья,
Как хотелось крикнуть:"Я-СВОЯ!!!"
Как влюбилась в Вас до одуренья,
Чувствуя, мы все-одна семья!!!
...Получила первую "Спасибку"...
...Первый добрый отзыв на "Доске",
Все боялась совершить ошибку,
Пулучить от старожилов по башке.
...Времени прошло совсем немного,
И читаю-я-авторитет!!!
Чувчтвую меня здесь уважают,
Помощь предлагают мне в ответ!
И теперь скажу Вам без утайки,
Муж сказал:"Благодаря Ин-ку,
Ты и так была слегка с "приветом",
А теперь,совсем стала-"ку-ку"...
Отзываешься с трудом на имя,
Если ты зашла на форум СВОЙ,
Говоришь:"Общаюсь со СВОИМИ!!!",
"Подожди...","Чуть-чуть еще...","Постой..."
Пляшешь анимашки,как шальная,
Реквизит уж некуда девать!"
Да бурчит,но чувствую он знает-
К форуму не нужно ревновать.
Я потом, с горящими глазами,
Все ему подробно изложу...
И СТО раз сказав Вам Всем СПАСИБО!!!
Новый номер,гордо покажу.
Вообщем,что сказать еще не знаю...
ФОРУМ-КЛАДЕЗЬ!!!ФОРУМ-СЧАСТЬЕ!!!ФОРУМ-ДОМ!!!
Просто ВСЕМ ЗДОРОВЬЯ ВАМ желаю,
И УСПЕШНЕЙ становиться с каждым днем!!!

И пользуясь случаем хочу всем сказать:"Спасибо!!!!".И отдельный поклон-Тане-Курочке,Марине Морозовой,Аксакалу Ильичу,Лине,Лене Уралочке,Людмиле Оптимистке....и всем всем всем!!!

----------

Барановская Наталья (08.08.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> И теперь скажу Вам без утайки,
> Муж сказал:"Благодаря Ин-ку,
> Ты и так была слегка с "приветом",
> А теперь,совсем стала-"ку-ку"...


 :Taunt:  Валерия, захлёбываюсь от смеха и восторга! Это про меня! Нет! Это про всех нас! Умница! Замечательное стихотворение! :Ok:  Очень здОрово! СПАСИБО!  :flower:  Удачи!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> И теперь скажу Вам без утайки,
> Муж сказал:"Благодаря Ин-ку,
> Ты и так была слегка с "приветом",
> А теперь,совсем стала-"ку-ку"...




Ой заливаюсь смехом!!!!  Супер!

----------


## manja

> Но за-то излить сумею душу,
> Расскажу,как я пришла сюда.
> Да услышит,кто имеет уши,
> Исповедь Макушки,господа:


И мне понравилось..все просто и от души..
многие узнают себя..это сто процентов..
Я пришла в 2008 году..на форум..скоро в июне будет четыре года..
может быть тоже решусь написать ...надо подумать...
а всем кто принимает участие..хочу пожелать ..удачи..
молодцы..

----------


## olga kh

Позвольте и мне объясниться в любви Форуму :Blush2:  :Smile3:  Стихи эти были написаны, правда, для нашей Беседочки. Но ведь и Беседочка - это тоже Форум. И собираются вместе там самые родные и близкие люди. Прошло время, и  те, о ком я писала "С кем-то - чуть ближе, с другими - немножко", - стали для меня настоящими друзьями! И это так дорого!!! Спасибо тебе, Форум! Спасибо вам, Форумчане!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Ну, как же тепло здесь, уютно!..Все дома...
Пускай мы пока что заочно знакомы,
Да, с кем-то - чуть ближе, с другими - немножко...
Я, словно смотрела, порой, к вам в окошко...
Так постучаться, признаюсь, хотелось,
Но - РОБОСТИ - куча!..Отсутствует СМЕЛОСТЬ(((
И только узнав вас всех за год поближе,
Как будто себя, я здесь в зеркале вижу:
Те же проблемы, и те же заботы,
Объединяют нас дети, работа,
Пускай и живем далеко друг от друга,
Готовы помочь, коль приходится туго...
Когда посмеешься, когда посудачишь,
И радость на сердце от чьей-то удачи...
И как же я раньше жила, вас не зная?
Ой-ёй!..Уж не крылья ли вдруг вырастают?))
Как будто бы стала уверенней с вами,
Вы так помогли мне, не ведая сами!
Ведь словно дыханье второе открылось
С тех пор, как на Форуме я очутилась!
Спасибо, Инкушечки и Инкушата!
Такие вы классные все здесь, ребята! 
Пусть все получается, все удается,
Пусть здесь всем живется, как будто - поется!
Мечтам и желаниям - конечно же, сбыться,
И самым несбыточным - осуществиться!!! :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## elochkalenusik

К сожалению, крайне редко захожу на форум, но если захожу, то хочется петь)) Потому вместо стихов получилась песня))) 

Знаете, вы о любви так много знаете,
Но вы же главного не знаете, что есть  in-ku  за точкой  com)
Таете, вы от любви там к людям таете,
И  просто  в жизни расцветаете непринужденно и легко))
Станете, в своей работе профи станете,
Частичку сердца там оставите,  растает крепкая броня,
Знаете, вы форум весь перелистаете,
Такое было и не раз уже,  у всех,  конечно,  у меня…

Припев:
Наш форум просто место встречи для друзей,
И если ты попал сюда, то счастье близко,
Пусть ники видишь ты сначала, всё ОКей)
Потом увидишь самых искренних артистов…

Там всегда вас встретят как своих, и не беда, 
И,  если вы  не профи,  ерунда, осталось просто захотеть)))
Наша жизнь бывает строгой иногда, 
Здесь всегда поддержат, и помогут спеть)))

----------


## manja

Я знаю из легенды что есть на земле место, где небо целуется с землей..Это место открывается не только влюбленным, но и тем, кто ищет понимания,  друзей, признания, помощи.Я не искала такое место..я не читала о нем в старинных книгах..мне оно как бы пришло в подарок, просто случайно..
20 июня 2008 года вдруг по поиску в инете открылась страничка инку..Я оставила закладку тогда..чтобы не забыть сюда дорогу..

Я не буду лукавить скажу только что никогда не забуду первую помощь которую мне прислал Саша , известный всем на форуме старичкам..по музыке.Я прыгала так, что не могла успокоиться еще несколько минут..и спрашивала его что я тебе должна за это??? Саша ответил мне " ты ничего не должна, бери и владей..ну и тд." Именно это меня очень удивило и в то же время я очень благодарна Саше именно за такие вот слова поддержки, участия, помощи.Я ведь даже не знала как он выглядит..где он живет, сколько ему лет..Просто незнакомый человек..с прекрасного форума дал мне понять с первого дня..что ЗДЕСЬ ты можешь тоже стать СВОИМ если будешь понимать и ценить общение ..если будешь помогать тем, кто в этом нуждается..

И я через месяц уже понимала что я нашла ИМЕННО ТО МЕСТО...где небо целуется с землей..Почему?? да потому что здесь я чувствую восторг когда захожу и вижу такие классные идеи наших форумчан, когда захожу в темы где есть фото встреч Тамадей..Этот восторг не передать словами..хоть вообще еще тысячи слов напиши..

И знаете это место ЖИВЕТ...оно как бы дышит нашим настроением, огорчается когда случаются непонимания, взрывается посетителями когда наступают большие праздники..
И это место такое БОГАТОЕ..вот потому и геологов тут достаточное колличество..

Но вот посетителей этого прекрасного места очень много..и чтобы насладиться им в достаточной мере нужно просто открыться..Открыть то, что ты знаешь и умеешь, а самое главно каждый день учиться новому, оглядываться по сторонам чтобы заметить новые ростки ..новые таланты..

 Именно свет, тепло, огонь дает этому месту особенный человек который его открыл и бережет от всяких бед.Этот человек сотни служб охраны и порядка только в одном лице.Имя этого человека известно всем кто здесь живет и дышит его воздухом..

ну что?? пора сказать вам что это место ..ФОРУМ ИНКУ..а имя человека кто ОТКРЫЛ это место..и дал ему жизнь МАРИНА МАЗАЙКИНА ..
Спасибо форуму..за то что я могу быть здесь..на ИНКУ , где небо целуется с землей...

----------


## Mazaykina

Я говорила, что тоже попробую описать СВОЕ отношение к форуму и его жителям. Вот, что получилось:

*Песня ИНКУ*

на мотив "Город, которого нет"

1. Ночь и тишина, данная тебе.
Ты заходишь в сеть и благодаря судьбе.
Вдруг случайно теряя и путая след,
Ты приходишь к нам в дом на ИНКУ, в интернет!
Где легко найти тамаде (музруку) приют,
Где тебя всегда друзья ждут.
И теперь не теряя, не путая дом
Набираешь родные слова IN-KU.COM. 

Припев: 
Наш дом инку- он виртуал
Но так реален он, поверьте!
Мы в нем все друзья, мы как семья
И друг за друга мы в ответе! 

2. Кто сказал бы мне, что родится он?
Этот виртуальный инку дом.
Но теперь теплом ваших сердец он согрет
Этот дом, которого вроде и нет.

Припев: 
Наш дом инку- он виртуал
Но так реален он, поверьте!
Мы в нем все друзья, мы как семья
И друг за друга мы в ответе! 

Проигрыш.

Молитва Админско- модераторская:
Боже, дай мне силы справиться с напором новичков и их вопросами, 
дай мне терпения и мужества не ввязываться в склоки, разборки и оставаться толерантной и спокойной,
дай мне здоровья, чтобы и дальше растить, холить и лелеять этого маленького ребенка по имени ИНКУ.

Припев: 
Наш дом инку- он виртуал
Но так реален он, поверьте!
Мы в нем все друзья, мы как семья
И друг за друга мы в ответе!

----------

Барановская Наталья (08.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Молитва Админско- модераторская:


 :Taunt: 
Моей фантазии не хватит представить каково тебе :Smile3:

----------


## Ладушка

Немного раньше я уже написала свои чувства к форуму. 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131409
Всё по прежнему. :flower:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*На этом этапе конкурса борьба за призовое место оказалась не менее захватывающей, чем предыдущая. В ней приняли участие и набрали определённое количество голосов следующие участники:*

1). Татьяна *tanu_sha* - пост #31. - *23* голоса.
-"-"-"-"-"- пост #43 - *35* голосов.

2). Наталья *Megatoi* - пост #46 - *79* голосов.

3). Валерия *макушка* -  пост #54  - *73* голоса.

4). Ольга *olga kh* -  пост #58 - *25* голосов.

5). Елена *elochkalenusik* - пост #59 - *12* голосов.

6). Мария *manja* - пост #60 - *14* голосов.

7). Марина *Mazaykina* -  пост #61 - *21* голос.

8). Лада *Ладушка* -  пост #63  - *1* голос.

*Спасибо огромное всем за участие!!! Разбирайте по букетику незабудок!*
[IMG]http://*********su/2206963m.jpg[/IMG]

*Победители Второго конкурса "Что значит Форум для меня?":

1 место - Наталья Megatoi - пост #46 - 79 голосов.

2 место - Валерия макушка -  пост #54  - 73 голоса.

3 место - Татьяна tanu_sha - пост #43 - 35 голосов.

* 




*Отрадно, что количество участников и произведений по сравнению с первым этапом немного возросло. Хотелось бы, чтобы эта тенденция  продолжалась! Ведь любовь к нашему форуму неиссякаема, а значит, и людей, желающих выразить своё отношение к виртуальному дому ИНКУ, должно быть много! Ждём вас на следующих этапах конкурса!*

----------

Барановская Наталья (08.08.2016)

----------


## Megatoi

:Tender: Ух ты!!!! Спасибо,что оценили...а точнее---оценили Вы это потому  ----что чувствуете к форуму тоже самое что и я..Мы ЛЮБИМ ЭТОТ ДОМ....спасибо Марине!

----------


## Mazaykina

> 7). Марина Mazaykina - пост #61 - 21 голос.


 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  Светик, мой "шедевр" не участвовал в конкурсе. Инку- это же мое детище, мне нельзя себе самой подарки дарить.  :Nono: 
Поздравляю всех участников!!! Победителям будут отправлены дипломы. А Мегатошечке на встрече в Сочи будет вручен персональный ПРИЗ!!!  :Tender: 
============== 
А теперь, если позволите, хочу предложить новую идею для конкурса.

ЮМОРИСТИЧЕСКИЙ  рассказ, эссе, поэма, песня (что угодно) на тему- "Как я пришел/ла на форум!" . Условия будут описаны в отдельной теме.

----------

Барановская Наталья (08.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (31.07.2016)

----------


## макушка

Большое спасибо!!!Незабудки забрала,любуюсь.Марина спасибо,за то что вы есть,и есть наш IN-KU!!!Всем кто голосовал СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Светик, мой "шедевр" не участвовал в конкурсе. Инку- это же мое детище, мне нельзя себе самой подарки дарить.


Аааа.... да?... Ну мало ли?... Многие любят дарить сами себе подарки! :Meeting:  Мы, например, совсем не против, чтоб ты, Маришечка, себе дарила чё-нить, да хоть каждый день! :Yes4: 




> А теперь, если позволите, хочу предложить новую идею для конкурса.
> ЮМОРИСТИЧЕСКИЙ рассказ, эссе, поэма, песня (что угодно) на тему- "Как я пришел/ла на форум!" . Условия будут описаны в отдельной теме.


Отличная идея! :Ok:  Ждём-с! Действительно, интересно узнать, кого каким ветром сюда занесло! :Grin: 

А пока... 
*Третий конкурс  "Что значит ФОРУМ для меня?" объявляется открытым!!!
Сроки проведения конкурса - с 3 июля по 30 сентября. Ждём ваши работы!!!
Напоминаю, что количество произведений от одного человека не ограничено, только выставлять их нужно в разных постах, чтобы удобно было голосовать. Все, кто принимал участие на прошлых этапах, могут ещё раз попытать своё счастье, но уже с новыми работами. Всем творческого вдохновения и удачи!*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Так как желающих участвовать в прошедшем этапе конкурса не нашлось,
конкурс «замораживается» на неопределённый срок 
(до появления новых участников).*

----------


## Mr.Positive

> А теперь, если позволите, хочу предложить новую идею для конкурса.
> ЮМОРИСТИЧЕСКИЙ рассказ, эссе, поэма, песня (что угодно) на тему- "Как я пришел/ла на форум!" . Условия будут описаны в отдельной теме.


Всем участникам и завсегдатаям форума большой привет  :Smile3:  Случайно наткнулся на эту темку и меня заинтересовал этот конкурс :Smile3:  Подскажите,я еще не опоздал? :Smile3:

----------


## Славина

> Случайно наткнулся на эту темку и меня заинтересовал этот конкурс Подскажите,я еще не опоздал?


Витюш! Читай внимательно  :Yes4: 




> Так как желающих участвовать в прошедшем этапе конкурса не нашлось,
> конкурс «замораживается» на неопределённый срок
> (до появления новых участников).


Но ты напиши, конечно! Тем более ты можешь  :Grin:

----------


## Mr.Positive

> Витюш! Читай внимательно


Ириска,это ты читай внимательно:



> Третий конкурс "Что значит ФОРУМ для меня?" объявляется открытым!!!
> Сроки проведения конкурса - с 3 июля по 30 сентября. Ждём ваши работы!!!





> Так как желающих участвовать в прошедшем этапе конкурса не нашлось,
> конкурс «замораживается» на неопределённый срок
> (до появления новых участников).


 :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:  :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Подскажите,я еще не опоздал?


Никто никуда не опоздал!!! тем более, если ваш рассказ поднимет всем нам настроение.

----------


## Елена Эрнст

А просто хочу сказать огромнейшее спасибо за ИН-КУ!!!!
Действительно, добрый и радостный город, в котором так много всего: и для работы, и для веселья, для души. Город, где на каждой улочке можно остановиться и полюбоваться. А в каждом домике можно и посмеяться, и взгрустнуть, душой оттаять...
Мариночка, не знаю, заметите ли Вы это сообщение, но я очень благодарна Вам и всем "ответственным квартиросъемщикам" за то тепло, которое вы несете!
Процветания!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/10745717.gif[/IMG]

----------

Барановская Наталья (08.08.2016)

----------

